# Northwest Alabama Dirt Oval and Offroad



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Looking to build 1/18 dirt oval and offroad and trying to see if any interest out there. It will be around Vernon AL off hwy 17. We will race it along with our carpet indoor in Tuscaloosa. I have the area to build it just need racers.


www.speedkingzraceway.com

[email protected]


----------

